# Questions...



## laney2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello, I am a teacher from the UK who is very interested in teaching in Dubai within the next 2 years possibly. My partner who is a site manager is construction is also interested but we are not married. 

Would it be possible for us to both move to Dubai and live together or will we face problems?

Would be very grateful for any advice. :juggle:


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

The laws say that an unmarried couple cannot live together.

The reality is that everyone (including me) do it, unless you upset your good Muslim neighbors by having loud parties are get involved in a bar fight or just generally being prats then nobody is going to bother you about it, I'm sure some others here can expand on this


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

laney2009 said:


> Hello, I am a teacher from the UK who is very interested in teaching in Dubai within the next 2 years possibly. My partner who is a site manager is construction is also interested but we are not married.
> 
> Would it be possible for us to both move to Dubai and live together or will we face problems?
> 
> Would be very grateful for any advice. :juggle:


Lots and lots of discussion on forum about this very subject - do a search and you'll find all the opinion you need.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Is it illegal? Yes. Do a lot of people do it? Yes. 

It is a personal choice/risk.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

helsgaub said:


> Is it illegal? Yes. Do a lot of people do it? Yes.
> 
> It is a personal choice/risk.


You meant illegal didn't you ?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

something i seriously don't understand...

its also illegal to drive without a license...

but you never see questions about if people here drive without licenses...

and you don't see people promoting that many drive without a license anyway and its ok as long as the cops don't pull you over or you get into an accident...

why the double standard?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

imac said:


> something i seriously don't understand...
> 
> its also illegal to drive without a license...
> 
> ...


Probably because driving without a licence has potentially lethal consequences and living with someone you've already been living with for 5 years in another country does absolutely no-one any harm whatsoever?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Probably because driving without a licence has potentially lethal consequences and living with someone you've already been living with for 5 years in another country does absolutely no-one any harm whatsoever?


how exactly is that logical? 

a valid extension of your argument is that if someone knows how to drive, and has been driving for 5 years with a license in another country, how could him/her not having a UAE license increase the odds of potentially lethal consequences?

many people come here from countries where getting their license exchanged is not possible and they have to go through a litany of lessons and tests at great cost... you don't see them asking if they should drive without a license... nor do you see anyone suggesting that they should because no one will check... should the same argument not apply?

again, why the double standard?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

*Sigh* ok then...

Probably because getting a driving licence is as easy as going to the RTA and queuing for 10 minutes but avoiding living with a partner illegally either involves renting 2 apartments or going through the hassle of getting married.

Probably because statistically those coming from countries where it's easy to exchange your licence are more likely to be the people who want to live with someone they're not married to.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> ...getting a driving licence is as easy as going to the RTA and queuing for 10 minutes but avoiding living with a partner illegally either involves renting 2 apartments or going through the hassle of getting married...


last i checked, it was

1. get an appointment
2. go to the registry/court house
3. sign some papers
4. bob's your uncle

#4 is true, literally, if your spouse has an uncle named bob...

don't get me wrong... i am in no way advocating that i (or anyone else for that matter) should have a say in how or with who other people chose to live...

all i am saying is, going forward when i see someone ask the question about living together without being married in the UAE, i will also discourage them from getting a driving license...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> last i checked, it was
> 
> 1. get an appointment
> 2. go to the registry/court house
> ...


Only if you are from certain countries.

Lots of other countries citizens have to start off with lessons all over again.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

laney2009 said:


> My partner who is a site manager is construction is also interested


He should investigate first as he may find he is a little disappointed with salaries for site managers. We have several hundred of them and maybe one or two are from the west.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> *Sigh* ok then...
> 
> Probably because getting a driving licence is as easy as going to the RTA and queuing for 10 minutes but avoiding living with a partner illegally either involves renting 2 apartments or going through the hassle of getting married.
> 
> Probably because statistically those coming from countries where it's easy to exchange your licence are more likely to be the people who want to live with someone they're not married to.


What's he's trying to say, is that it's a victim-less crime. Driving without a license is also a victim-less crime - until it's not.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> What's he's trying to say, is that it's a victim-less crime...


- until it's not... 

unlike places where common law relationships have legal standing, here if the "legal" partner kicks out the not"legal" partner, s/he has no recourse, no rights what so ever...

and if there happen to be children in the mix... what then?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

again... i am not advocating that people should get married if they don't want to... what they do is their business...

my point is, when it comes to one law, why the "wink wink nudge nudge"... and not for the other??

we cant talk about vpn's on here and how they can be used to circumvent the law... but its perfectly acceptable for people to advise others to ignore the law when it comes to cohabitation??

why the double standard?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

imac said:


> - until it's not...
> 
> unlike places where common law relationships have legal standing, here if the "legal" partner kicks out the not"legal" partner, s/he has no recourse, no rights what so ever...
> 
> and if there happen to be children in the mix... what then?


That was so tenuous, you must've struggled to write it with the straws in your hand.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

just get a new partner


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

laney2009 said:


> Hello, I am a teacher from the UK who is very interested in teaching in Dubai within the next 2 years possibly. My partner who is a site manager is construction is also interested but we are not married.
> 
> Would it be possible for us to both move to Dubai and live together or will we face problems?
> 
> Would be very grateful for any advice. :juggle:





twowheelsgood said:


> He should investigate first as he may find he is a little disappointed with salaries for site managers. We have several hundred of them and maybe one or two are from the west.


Depends on the company though don't you think? 1 of my mates out here is a construction manager (not sure what difference is with that and site manager if any) hes earning just under 65k p/m including all perks and you'd be shocked if you knew how young he is on that sort of money

But yea they should definitely do some homework before you get out here, hopefully secure something before he arrives


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Yussif said:


> Depends on the company though don't you think? 1 of my mates out here is a construction manager (not sure what difference is with that and site manager if any) hes earning just under 65k p/m including all perks and you'd be shocked if you knew how young he is on that sort of money
> 
> But yea they should definitely do some homework before you get out here, hopefully secure something before he arrives


There is a massive difference, literally the two are not comparable. The Site manager lives on site, deals with day to day running of site, from H&S to lifting plans to communicating with the Subbies.

A construction manager is dealing with the politics on site between clients, subcontractors, high end level decisions, to even boring stuff like HR, sackings, KPI's, and just that PC drivel that labour brought to the world. 

One wears a suit, one wears boots. You can't just jump from boots to suit, you need a little bit of a learning curve.

Also being British, he would be looking at coming in at a Project Manager level.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## rebeccamuhammed (Aug 27, 2015)

Actually the law wont allow this.It is illegal.If someone complaints ,then investigation will be undergone.


----------

